# altalena



## pizzi

Ho cercato *altalena* su diversi dizionari, e questo sostantivo indica sia il seggiolino dondolante legato a funi/catene - sul quale si siede in genere un solo bambino - sia la leva con due posti, che quindi funziona solo con due bambini.
Prendo atto che sia così , cioè che *altalena* serva per tutte e due le *altalene*  ma mi chiedo se vi siano differenze tra i due giochi. 
Qualche forero è a conoscenza di altri nomi per distinguere le due?

Io ho sempre chiamato *altalena* la prima, e la seconda è rimasta . 

Grazie da piz


----------



## VogaVenessian

Ciao Pizzi, ben ritrovata.
Cercando un po' sembra che ALTALENA sia l'asse a due posti, mentre l'altra si chiamerebbe DONDOLO. Confesso che non lo sapevo: io ho sempre usato indifferentemente ALTALENA. Per la verità, credevo che DONDOLO fosse un termine dialettale.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao VV!  Grazie!

Per me _dondolo_ è quel divanetto oscillante (e spesso cigolante) con tettoia in tela, prettamente estivo .


----------



## giginho

Ciao Piz! 

Bello rivederti! Anche io ho sempre chiamato entrambe altalena e anche per me il dondolo è il divanetto oscillante son tettoia in tela su cui addormentarsi nelle calde sere d'estate!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Finalmente, Piz!  Ci sei mancata!  

Pare che il gioco in questione si chiami "altalena a carosello o "altalena a dondolo".  

P.S.: Da piccola, la chiamavo "dondola"


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti!

Confermo che "dondolo" è solo il divanetto estivo: vedi significato 3 qui.

Confermo anche che il nome di "altalena" si riferisce sia a quella con due seggiolini, che si abbassa e alza alternativamente da una parte e dall'altra, che a quella con singolo seggiolino appeso a due funi o catene, sulla quale, a seconda del vigore della spinta, l'oscillazione può avere anche escursione piuttosto ampia.

Se le vuoi distinguere, il primo tipo si chiama anche "tavola altalenante" o "altalena basculante", mentre il secondo "altalena oscillante" (lo dicono anche qui).

P.S.: Ciao, Anja. Ti ho letta dopo aver postato. Sì, vero: un ulteriore nome per l'"altalena basculante" è "altalena a carosello".


----------



## VogaVenessian

Altalena basculante e altalena oscillante: ora è chiaro.
Azzardo un altro possibile sinonimo per altalena basculante: BRÍSCOLO. È certamente dialettale e non ho trovato nessun termine analogo in italiano. In veneziano è comune sentire l'aggettivo BRISCOLOSO per intendere l'instabilità di certe barchette lagunari che oscillano fortemente sotto la sferza del monto ondoso.


----------



## pizzi

Connie Eyeland said:


> Confermo che "dondolo" è solo il divanetto estivo: vedi significato 3 qui.
> 
> Se le vuoi distinguere, il primo tipo si chiama anche "tavola altalenante" o "altalena basculante", mentre il secondo "altalena oscillante" (lo dicono anche qui).



Grazie a tutti , anche per il bellissimo _briscolo_ che mi riporta al suono dello _sbrìssolo_ di mia nonna. 

Nel frattempo ho pensato che esiste anche un terzo tipo di altalena, in tubi di metallo forgiati a mezzaluna, sempre con due seggiolini alle estremità. Il principo dinamico è diverso dalle due precedenti. Potrebbe rasentare il _dondolo_...


----------



## longplay

Vi segnalo che c'è un thread in E/I proprio su "altalena", "bilancia" (quella con un asse e due posti) ecc. .


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti.

Ho trovato un'ulteriore denominazione per l'altalena basculante: _altalena a bilico_ (vedi qui e qui) o _dondolo a bilico_ (vedi qui). 
Queste ultime denominazioni valgono solo per il tipo classico di altalena basculante, quella con asse o barra orizzontali semplicemente imperniate al fulcro centrale; non vale invece per il recente tipo dotato di molle (vedi), creato per dare possibilità di movimento anche ad un utilizzatore singolo.

Stavo cercando di ricordare come la chiamassi io da bambina e solo ora mi è venuto in mente: _saliscendi_! Di questa denominazione ho trovato attestazione anche in rete (vedi qui e qui).
In altre zone d'Italia è chiamata "bilancia", come ricordato anche in questo esilarante racconto.
E in altre ancora "bilzo balzo" o "pinco panco" o "batticulo".

Bello il neologismo "briscolo" proposto da Voga.
@Pizzi: ma lo "sbrìssolo" di tua nonna faceva riferimento a qualcosa di oscillante/ondeggiante come il "brìscolo" citato da Voga? Perché a me invece "sbrìssolo" rimanda al verbo "sbrissiare", cioè "scivolare" e quindi semmai mi fa pensare più allo scivolo che all'altalena.

Il tipo di altalena biposto che nomini nel tuo ultimo post è di fatto un dondolo; grazie alla base ad arco funziona infatti come un cavallo o una sedia a dondolo.
Quelli in plastica per bambini piccoli sono comunemente chiamati _dondoli_ _(biposto)_ o _dondolotti (biposto)_. Vedi qui e qui.


----------



## Youngfun

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ho trovato un'ulteriore denominazione per l'altalena basculante: _altalena a bilico _ (vedi qui e qui)


Anch'io la chiamo così. L'avevo letto una volta in un'illustrazione del vocabolario Zingarelli e mi è rimasto impresso.

Non ricordo invece come si chiami l'altalena oscillante in quelle illustrazioni.
Se dovessi inventare sul momento un'espressione per farmi capire, la chiamerei _"altalena a pendolo"_. 

Rimanendo nel contesto dei giochi per bambini, _dondolo_ mi fa pensare a questo e a questi.


----------



## pizzi

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ho trovato un'ulteriore denominazione per l'altalena basculante: _altalena a bilico_ (vedi qui e qui) o _dondolo a bilico_ (vedi qui).
> Queste ultime denominazioni valgono solo per il tipo classico di altalena basculante, quella con asse o barra orizzontali semplicemente imperniate al fulcro centrale; non vale invece per il recente tipo dotato di molle (vedi), creato per dare possibilità di movimento anche ad un utilizzatore singolo.
> 
> @Pizzi: ma lo "sbrìssolo" di tua nonna faceva riferimento a qualcosa di oscillante/ondeggiante come il "brìscolo" citato da Voga? Perché a me invece "sbrìssolo" rimanda al verbo "sbrissiare", cioè "scivolare" e quindi semmai mi fa pensare più allo scivolo che all'altalena.
> 
> Il tipo di altalena biposto che nomini nel tuo ultimo post è di fatto un dondolo; grazie alla base ad arco funziona infatti come un cavallo o una sedia a dondolo.
> Quelli in plastica per bambini piccoli sono comunemente chiamati _dondoli_ _(biposto)_ o _dondolotti (biposto)_. Vedi qui e qui.



Bene , se porto i miei nipoti al parco chiamerò _altalena _quella aerea, _bilico_ la leva, e _dondolo_ la mezzaluna. Gli animaletti con la molla non li considero altalene, e mi atterrò alla loro indicazione zoomorfa.
La citazione di _sbrissare_ era solo un'evocazione di suono messa in moto da _briscolo_; so che sono espressioni diverse, pur contenendo tutt'e due significati di movimento .


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> Gli animaletti con la molla non li considero altalene, e mi atterrò alla loro indicazione zoomorfa.


Infatti quelli non possono essere considerati "altalene" perché non compiono un movimento "_altalenante_", ossia "_oscillante_" (= _che si muove alternativamente tra due posizioni opposte_ -vedi dizionario qui e qui). 
Anch'io li chiamerei semplicemente con il nome dell'animale o dell'oggetto che raffigurano, seguito dall'espressione "_a molla_" (Es. "_cavallino a molla_" / "_moto a molla_").

I produttori comunque li definiscono "_dondoli a molla_" o "_dondoli con molla (a spirale)_". Vedi qui e qui.


----------



## giginho

Connie Eyeland said:


> Infatti quelli non possono essere considerati "altalene" *perché non compiono un movimento "altalenante", ossia "oscillante" *(= _*che si muove alternativamente tra due posizioni opposte*_ .



Ciao Connie,

premesso che il movimento di oscillazione non deve, per forza, avvenire tra posizioni opposte, mi chiedo come definiresti il movimento di quelle specie di animaletti a molla che si muovono tra una posizione di inizio movimento (posizione imposta) e una di fine (posizione di quiete/di equilibrio). Io sinceramente la chiamerei oscillazione. Chiamerei quelle giostrine altalene? No, non credo


----------



## Youngfun

Io "dondolamento".


----------



## pizzi

giginho said:


> premesso che il movimento di oscillazione non deve, per forza, avvenire tra posizioni opposte, mi chiedo come definiresti il movimento di quelle specie di animaletti a molla che si muovono tra una posizione di inizio movimento (posizione imposta) e una di fine (posizione di quiete/di equilibrio). Io sinceramente la chiamerei oscillazione. Chiamerei quelle giostrine altalene? No, non credo



Sì, ingiginho . Le molle contengono un principio elastico che esula dalle altalene .


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Gigi!


> premesso che il movimento di oscillazione non deve, per forza, avvenire tra posizioni opposte,


Quella che ho riportato nel mio post #13 era la definizione del dizionario per il verbo "oscillare" (non l'avevo inventata io); la puoi verificare ai link che avevo aggiunto.
Anche gli altri dizionari riportano in altre parole lo stesso concetto: muoversi secondo una traiettoria, percorrendola alternamente nell'uno e nell'altro senso; muoversi, con moto più o meno esattamente periodico, fra due posizioni estreme.
Quindi perché dici "premesso che oscillare non significa ecc."?

Comunque, data la definizione dei verbi "altalenare" e "oscillare" (sinonimi, secondo i dizionari), quando il movimento è soltanto sussultorio e non anche ondulatorio, non si può parlare di oscillazione. Per questo quei giochi a molla non rientrano nella famiglia delle altalene.

Se proprio dovessi descrivere il loro movimento, in termini colloquiali lo chiamerei semplicemente "andare su e giù"; in termini più formali, che credo mai mi capiterà di usare parlando di un gioco per bambini, direi forse "sobbalzare" (= _Fare dei piccoli balzi continui, ripetuti, riferito per lo più a mezzi di trasporto_) o "sussultare" (_Sussulto = Movimento brusco e repentino, scossone, spec. dal basso verso l’alto, e spesso ripetuto con frequenza ritmica_).


----------

